# faire des siennes



## pennak

Questa espressione dovrebbe significare "farne una delle sue" e fin qui nessun problema.

La mia difficoltà è che l'ho trovata in riferimento a un oggetto, nel caso specifico la vela di una nave che sta attraversando una tempesta:
«depuis la rupture du beaupré, le foc faisait des siennes: son écoute rompue fouettait furieusement dans la nuit avec sa poulie lancé de tous cotés...»

Mi sembra strano dire che «il fiocco ne faceva una delle sue» come se si trattasse di un bambino capriccioso.

Voi che ne dite? Ci può essere un'altra soluzione?


----------



## Paxal

Cela veut dire qu'elle ne fonctionnait pas normalement, c'est un anthropomorphisme comme si la voile était une personne qui faisait des caprices et refusait de faire ce qu'on lui demande.


----------



## arceri

Ma allora posso anche tradurla come: Fare a modo mio?


----------



## itka

"Fare a modo mio"...no, non credo.
Direi come Pennak, "ne faceva una delle sue» esattamente come fosse un bambino cattivo. E' strano anche in francese. Di solito si usa solo per una personna, ma qui' significa che questa vela non è più mantenuta da niente e puo' sbattere dapertutto dove la manda il vento (come avesse una volontà propria).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao
Abbastanza spesso, dalle mie parti, si dice che un oggetto "fait des siennes" = fa le bizze, quando non funziona a dovere .


----------



## arceri

Grazie itka,
allora, se dico: lui non ascolta nessuno, vuole sempre fare di testa sua, posso dire:
Il n'ecout personne, il veut faire toujours des sienne
Questo può andare bene?
Grazie


----------



## itka

arceri said:


> Grazie itka,
> allora, se dico: lui non ascolta nessuno, vuole sempre fare di testa sua, posso dire:
> Il n'*é*cout*e* personne, il veut faire toujours des sienne*s*
> Questo può andare bene?
> Grazie


Direi di no. 
_"Faire des siennes"_ implica fare delle cose, non solo di testa sua, ma anche inconsuete, un po' pazze, insolite...schiochezze che non si dovrebbero fare :
_"Guarda il mio cagnolino, il a encore fait des siennes ! Adesso devo ripulire la camera !"
"Mon frère, il a encore fait des siennes, il a invité tous ses amis et il est parti se promener !" _Come fosse recidivo del fatto...

Poi, non userei l'espressione col verbo "vouloir". Si dice "il fait des siennes" no "il _veut_ faire des siennes"...

E' da paragonare con : _"il n'en fait qu'à sa tête"_ che convenirebbe nel tuo esempio : _"Il n'écoute jamais personne, il n'en fait qu'à sa tête"_.


----------



## arceri

itka said:


> Direi di no.
> _"Faire des siennes"_ implica fare delle cose, non solo di testa sua, ma anche inconsuete, un po' pazze, insolite...schiochezze "SCIOCCHEZZE" che non si dovrebbero fare :
> _"Guarda il mio cagnolino, il a encore fait des siennes ! Adesso devo ripulire la camera !"
> "Mon frère, il a encore fait des siennes, il a invité tous ses amis et il est parti se promener !" _Come fosserecidivo del fatto...
> 
> Poi, non userei l'espressione col verbo "vouloir". Si dice "il fait des siennes" no "il _veut_ faire des siennes"...
> 
> E' da paragonare con : _"il n'en fait qu'à sa tête"_ che convenirebbe "SAREBBE MEGLIO" nel tuo esempio : _"Il n'écoute jamais personne, il n'en fait qu'à sa tête"_.



Grazie itka, i tuoi suggerimenti mi sono molto utili. Mi sono permesso di fare 2 piccole correzioni al tuo testo. Non avertela a male, perchè il tuo italiano è molto buono


----------



## itka

Grazie arceri ! Hai ragione. Devo essere più attenta !


----------

